# 247 Free Rushdoony mp3 lectures



## RamistThomist (Jun 8, 2013)

Scroll down to bonus material and then click on the various loci of systematic theology


----------



## Miss Marple (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, thank you, I am getting my IT department on this right away to see if I can put these on CDs.


----------

